# Schräge Vorkommnisse um www.wikipedia.de



## Stalker2002 (19 Januar 2006)

Überraschung!
Und hier wird's erst so richtig lustig. man beachte den Link im 4. Kommentar, im Kontext mit  diesem Artikel...

Das nenne ich ultimative Maximalskurrilität unk: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 Januar 2006)

Ist wohl nur halb so skurril...

Wenn man etwas im englischsprachigen Wikipedia rumwühlt, dann kommt man zur wahren Ursache.
Das hätte man auf wikipedia.de auch deutlich weniger konspirationstheorie-begünstigend lösen können, als nur von einer ominösen EV zu blafaseln...

MfG
L.


----------



## Sven Udo (19 Januar 2006)

Hi, Stalker2002

Also ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen. Über:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauptseite
Komme ich problemlos an "Wick" ran...


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 Januar 2006)

Sven Udo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Stalker2002
> 
> Also ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen. Über:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauptseite
> Komme ich problemlos an "Wick" ran...



Es geht in der Geschichte ja auch nicht um de.wikipedia.org (Server und Verantwortlicher außerhalb von Deutschland), sondern um den Redirect von www.wikipedia.de (Domaininhaber aus Deutschland und somit rechtlich hier greifbar) auf de.wikipedia.org.

Eine ziemlich schräge Posse, das ganze...

MfG
L.


----------



## rolf76 (19 Januar 2006)

Siehe auch:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68519



> In einem Eintrag auf en.wikipedia.org zum Hacker "Tron" ist von einer einstweiligen Verfügung eines Berliner Gerichts vom 17. Januar die Rede, die Wikimedia Deutschland untersagt, zu Wikipedia Deutschland zu verlinken. Das Amtsgericht Berlin-Charlottenburg hatte vor kurzem im Auftrag der Eltern des 1998 verstorbenen Hackers eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen Wikipedia durchgesetzt.


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 Januar 2006)

Die anwaltliche Aktion war ein 100%iger Rohrkrepierer.
Dem überwiegenden Teil der deutschsprachigen Wikipediea-Benutzer, die gewohnheitsmäßig über die .de-URL gehen, war der bürgerliche Name von "Tron" völlig egal. Jetzt wissen sie ihn, aber egal ist er ihnen trotzdem noch.
Tolles Kino, meine Herren Anwälte... :-? 

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2006)

Wer den Namen von Tron unbedingt   finden will, findet ihn immer noch. Selbst bei Seiten 
auf den er gelöscht wurde,  steht er bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag im  Googlecache
Bis zum Bericht im Spiegel am 10. Januar  war es mir völlig entfallen.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,394374,00.html

cp


----------



## Sven Udo (19 Januar 2006)

> Es geht in der Geschichte ja auch nicht um de.wikipedia.org (Server und Verantwortlicher außerhalb von Deutschland), sondern um den Redirect von www.wikipedia.de (Domaininhaber aus Deutschland und somit rechtlich hier greifbar) auf de.wikipedia.org.
> 
> Eine ziemlich schräge Posse, das ganze...


Danke, Stalker2002 - im Zusammenhang gesehen und mit "Tron alias ...." wird mir einiges klar!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wer den Namen von Tron unbedingt   finden will, findet ihn immer noch. Selbst bei Seiten
> auf den er gelöscht wurde,  steht er bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag im  Googlecache
> Bis zum Bericht im Spiegel am 10. Januar  war es mir völlig entfallen.
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,394374,00.html
> ...



...da bekommt vielleicht Google jetzt eine Unterlassenserklärung?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

:lol: Jetzt muss auch Wikipedia endlich lernen, dass das Internet kein Rechtsfreier Raum ist,

Die EV ist berechtigt!


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die EV ist berechtigt!


so? 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68586


> wikipedia.de: Keine Weiterleitungssperre mehr wegen "Tron"-Artikeln
> 
> Der Wikimedia Deutschland e.V. darf ab sofort wieder von der Domain wikipedia.de zur freien Internet-Enzyklopädie de.wikipedia.org weiterleiten. Einem entsprechenden Antrag auf Vollstreckungsschutz des deutschen Wikipedia-Vereins hat das Amtsgericht Charlottenburg am heutigen Freitagmorgen stattgegeben, wie Wikimedia-Anwalt Thorsten Feldmann mitteilte.
> ...
> Das Amtsgericht stimmte der Ansicht des Anwalts zu der Verfügung gegen die Weiterleitung von wikipedia.de in seinem heutigen Beschluss zu. Die Interessen von Wikipedia an der Bereitstellung aller Beiträge wiegen dem zufolge im konkreten Fall vorläufig höher als die postmortalen Namensrechte der Antragsteller, insbesondere, weil es die Antragsteller nicht genannt haben, welche Beiträge genau Namensrechtsverletzungen enthalten.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,396277,00.html


> Der Einspruch des Vereins Wikipedia beim Amtsgericht in Berlin hatte Erfolg: Vorläufig nimmt Wikipedia.de die direkte Verlinkung auf das Lexikon-Angebot wieder auf. Bis zur Verhandlung eines Falles, der die Gemüter der Netzöffentlichkeit erregt -* und sich einer rationalen Erklärung weitgehend entzieht.*


cp


----------



## Sven Udo (20 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> :lol: Jetzt muss auch Wikipedia endlich lernen, dass das Internet kein Rechtsfreier Raum ist,
> 
> Die EV ist berechtigt!



Nein nicht berechtigt!
Und inzwischen steht es in  - fast - allen Zeitungen.
Und verkehrt die EV ins Gegenteil. Weil jetzt viele, die bisher Wikipedia gar nicht kannten - nun aufmerksam geworden sind.
Und somit kostenlose Werbung für Wiki gemachte wurde.
"Der Schuß ist nach hinten losgegangen"! :thumb:


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2006)

wikipedia.de stand - und zwar genau so (!) - heute in einer Überschrift in der Süddeutschen - das würde sonst ein Vermögen kosten!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Januar 2006)

*result of recent vandalism*

Seit wann gibt es denn den Hinweis


> As a result of recent vandalism, *editing of this page by new or anonymous users is temporarily disabled*.
> Changes can be discussed on the talk page, or you can request unprotection.


auf der englischsprachigen Seite des Portals?


----------



## tuxedo (21 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> :lol: Jetzt muss auch Wikipedia endlich lernen, dass das Internet kein Rechtsfreier Raum ist,
> 
> Die EV ist berechtigt!



:lol: Jetzt muss auch ein Gast endlich lernen, dass, wenn man mal keine Inhalte zu vermitteln hat, man einfach mal die Klappe hält.

Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: result of recent vandalism*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann gibt es denn den Hinweis
> 
> 
> > As a result of recent vandalism, *editing of this page by new or anonymous users is temporarily disabled*.
> ...


siehe 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/67554&words=Wikipedia


> In der Zwischenzeit sind die Richtlinien des englischsprachigen Wikipedia-Projekts um eine weitere Variante erweitert worden: die semi-stabilen Artikelversionen. Statt Artikel für alle Nutzer zu sperren, soll nun auch eine teilweise Sperre für Wikipedia-Neulinge verhängt werden können.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Januar 2006)

Danke, CP.
Ich habe das eher in Bezug auf eine konkrete Seite gefragt (aber nicht gesagt), nämlich *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T...* 
Sorry, meine Schuld an dem Missverständnis.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68995


> Pressekodex für Wikipedia wegen Streit um "Tron"-Artikel gefordert


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68965


> Gerade weil an anderen Orten eine Geschichtsklitterung der übelsten Sorte betrieben wird, muss man wohl begrüßen, dass nach allen Vermittlungsbemühungen
> die Debatte um den Namen B. F. in einer Hauptverhandlung geklärt wird.
> Sonst bleibt am Ende übrig: Der Hacker Tron war ein merkwürdiger Kerl, der niemandem
> in die Augen schaute und offenbar hochgradig gestört war.


PS: Um Schwierigkeiten für das Forum zu vermeiden, Name gekürzt , voller Name im Heiseartikel...


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69056


> Wikipedia-Prozess wegen Tron-Artikeln: "Volkstribunal" vs. "Meinungsfreiheit"
> 
> Vor dem Amtsgericht Charlottenburg lieferten sich die Parteien im Rechtsstreit um die Namensnennung des Hackers Tron in der freien Internet-Enzyklopädie Wikipedia heute ein heftiges Wortgefecht. Das Gericht vertagte die Urteilsverkündigung wegen der Vielzahl der neu eingebrachten Schriftsätze auf Donnerstag.


cp


----------



## stieglitz (9 Februar 2006)

*Gericht weist einstweilige Verfügung gegen Wikimedia Deutschland ab* 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69377


> Im Rechtsstreit zwischen Wikimedia Deutschland und dem Vater des Hackers Tron hat das Amtsgericht Charlottenburg sein Urteil verkündet: Der Antrag der Kläger wurde abgewiesen. Der deutsche Verein darf wieder von der Domain wikipedia.de auf die internationale Domain de.wikipedia.org verweisen, wie der Wikimedia-Anwalt Thorsten Feldmann heute mitteilt.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,399943,00.html


> Der postmortale Schutz der Persönlichkeit sei vor allem darauf ausgerichtet,
> den Verstorbenen beispielsweise vor unwahren Behauptungen oder Herabsetzungen
> zu schützen, urteilte das Amtsgericht. Das aber sei im verhandelten Fall "nicht gegeben", hieß es.
> ...
> Das Urteil wird unter dem Aktenzeichen AG Charlottenburg, 218 C 1001/06 veröffentlicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schräge Vorkommnisse um www.wikipedia.de*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73047


> Landgericht Berlin weist Berufung gegen Wikipedia-Urteil zurück
> 
> In der freien Internet-Enzyklopädie Wikipedia darf auch weiterhin der Klarname des 1998 verstorbenen Hackers Tron stehen. Die Pressekammer des Landgerichts Berlin wies die Berufung gegen das Urteil des Amtsgerichts Berlin-Charlottenburg zurück, wie der Verein Wikimedia Deutschland jetzt mitteilt. Im Berufungsverfahren konnte die Pressekammer des Berliner Landgerichts weder eine Verletzung des postmortalen Persönlichkeitsrechts Trons, noch des Persönlichkeitsrechts der Eltern feststellen. Wegen Aussichtslosigkeit der Klage erging der Beschluss des Gerichts ohne mündliche Verhandlung – der Instanzenweg ist für das Zivilverfahren damit ausgeschöpft.


cp


----------

